# NuVet Supplements



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone use NuVet supplements?? I'm hearing good things, but trying to do my homework before I place an order.

https://www.nuvetlabs.com/order_new/index.asp 

Thanks!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/59985-nuvet-plus.html


I associate it almost entirely with puppy mills. Not a fan of pyramid schemes, nor products that claim to prevent/cure everything, and that has a scripted "guarantee" for breeders to use which is NULL and VOID if NuVet is not used.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Laura. I'm not interested in selling it, I'm just looking for a good supplement for my upcoming pups. I posted on FB earlier and heard from a few breeder friends that they use it with good luck. Guess I'm kinda torn now....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SunGold said:


> Thanks Laura. I'm not interested in selling it, I'm just looking for a good supplement for my upcoming pups. I posted on FB earlier and heard from a few breeder friends that they use it with good luck. Guess I'm kinda torn now....


 
High quality food and a good probiotic.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> High quality food and a good probiotic.


For some reason the girls aren't doing well on the ProPlan... and I'm not sure TOTW is good for puppies, they are 12 weeks now, thinking about trying Canidae. Which probiotic do you use? Nature's Farmacy?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Kara - I used it for awhile with Bogey. He came from a BYBish type place and they had a contract that required we keep him on it until he was at least two. He was a very sick puppy and had lots of tummy problems. I don't believe that any of them were caused by the supplements, but they didn't help him at all. I ended up finding that a combination of Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enzymes, Vitamin C and Fish Oil worked just fine/better. 

He isn't a great example because he wasn't healthy to begin with, but I have heard more people with Laura's opinion than those who endorse them. My vet felt there were a few iffy ingredients although I don't remember what they were now. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks. Do you know the dosage for Vit C?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I worked up to 500 mg by the time the dogs were 4 months. I think I started Ace on the Viatmin C when he was 12 weeks or so. I just bought the OTC stuff at the pharmacy that were 250 mg. I cut them in half and for the first 3-4 days and gave with dinner. Then I gave 1/2 with dinner and 1/2 with breakfast and dinner so they were getting 250 mg a day and kept them on that for 16 weeks or so. Watch for runny poop. That seems to be the most common side effect. 

Then I went up to 1 1/2 pills a day until 20 weeks and then at 24 weeks was giving 500 mg day. Ace just turned one and that is when I stopped. 

I give both my boys 1000mg of fish oil/day with dinner. And I feed the Digestive Enzymes with dinner. I think Laura has said in the past she feeds that with all meals, so she might do it twice a day? They love it and it's rare that we have tummy issues around here.

You might check with your vet about vitamin C. There is more than one school of thought about that. I started it with Ace because he had weak pasterns and it really helped him. But it can be hard on puppy tummies.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SunGold said:


> For some reason the girls aren't doing well on the ProPlan... and I'm not sure TOTW is good for puppies, they are 12 weeks now, thinking about trying Canidae. Which probiotic do you use? Nature's Farmacy?


What ProPlan formula are you using?
And I do use Nature's Farmacy - Digestive Enhancer.
Please consult your vet as far as dosages for any supplements for pregnant/lactating bitches and neonates and puppies. If you are not careful, you can be feeding an unbalanced diet.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> What ProPlan formula are you using?
> And I do use Nature's Farmacy - Digestive Enhancer.
> Please consult your vet as far as dosages for any supplements for pregnant/lactating bitches and neonates and puppies. If you are not careful, you can be feeding an unbalanced diet.


They are on Large Breed puppy right now. 

Just checked out Nature's Farmacy - thinking about getting this to start... Nature's Farmacy - Store - Product Details


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

SunGold said:


> For some reason the girls aren't doing well on the ProPlan... and I'm not sure TOTW is good for puppies, they are 12 weeks now, thinking about trying Canidae. Which probiotic do you use? Nature's Farmacy?


Just wanted to give some feedback on TOTW and puppies. My breeder switched over from Pro Plan to TOTW some time ago because the dogs just weren't thriving on it and I assume that she hasn't looked back. Even her finicky eater loves it. Gibbs and his litter (and I assume all previous litters) were weaned directly onto TOTW Salmon. He is still eating it, thriving, and following closely to the slow grow plan. I'm very happy with the quality of food, his coat, eyes, and growth. Just my two cents! 

I will say that I gave Gibbs the higher protein fowl formula (bison is same protein content) and it was too rich for him. Back to lamb and/or salmon and things were back to normal! 

Within the last month, I've started Dogzymes Digestive Enhancers. I don't know if they help at all but it makes me feel good.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SunGold said:


> They are on Large Breed puppy right now.
> 
> Just checked out Nature's Farmacy - thinking about getting this to start... Nature's Farmacy - Store - Product Details


 
I use Performance, and Sensitive Skin and Stomach, mixed. 
For pregnant and lactating bitches, and puppies I use regular Puppy Formula, not Large Breed.
All my dogs thrive on it. But, you should feed what your dog does best on. I will say that I've personally seen some awful results with TOTW.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I was feeding my Dalmatian and my Lab TOTW Salmon for a couple of month. They both did horrible on it. The Dal poohed up to 18 (!!) times a day and the Lab looked and probably also was starved. It took me a bit to figure out what they do the best on but now all 3 are on Sensitive Skin & Stomach. My Dal finally grew and poohs maybe 2 a day and the Lab has just a fantastic coat and looks healthy. I use Dogenzymes on all 3 dogs plus right now the Dalmatian is on Mirra Coat to get his coat back in condition (rimadil caused a very rough couple of weeks for us)


----------



## muttmaster (May 5, 2010)

I have been using NuVet for a couple of years now. My 11 yr old JRT has severe allergies and I have her on a prescription diet. I have been supplementing with the NuVet and fish oil and no skin issues at all since. I have no probem giving them to my dogs. But, I am a vitamin nut anyway.


----------

